# Online Pony Accessories



## Shauney (Mar 26, 2004)

I would love to do a little pony shopping online. I visited Terry Bennett's Tack but there are no pictures. What sites do you recommend for halters, show halters and so on?!

Thanks


----------



## Lewella (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Laura,

www.ponyonly.com usually has a pretty good for everything but show halters. For show halters you can go through the same dealers you use for mini show halters - almost all of them make custom sizes and will make the halter to your measurements. Spazkat should be able to help if you are looking for a Shetland sized in hand bridle for showing Moderns - I have no clue where to get one of those! LOL


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 29, 2004)

www.lasalleharness.com

www.horsedriver.com

www.freedmanharness.com

www.smuckersharness.com

are just some that I use..

Kim


----------

